# new Oscellaris Clowns not eating



## gashn1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi guys and gals! I'm new to the forum and think it's great. I bought 2 small clowns about 6 days ago and have had a hard time getting either of them to eat. I've tried frozen brine shrimp, reef plankton, cyclops, and today Hikari "Marine S" pellets (Based on that company's salesman in my local store). Should I try live food? Any suggestions that you may have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nbassis (Apr 12, 2007)

give them a bit, but yea i have always had good luck getting ones to eat with live brine shrimp, them bring them over to frozen after a week or so.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

What happens is that they are starved before shipping so that they dont pollute the water they are shipped in. Sometimes this carries over to the person who buys them. Try soaking the food in garlic from the LFS.


----------



## gashn1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks! I appreciate it. I will give them both a try. I guess this applies to the rule of seeing them eat at the store before you buy(rookie mistake #1 and counting). Thanks again!


----------



## gashn1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Just to update: 1 clown started eating and the other didn't make it. Got a replacement today and the other seems to be getting along w/him/her. Thanks again for the help!


----------

